# Lowest income tax bracket



## scientist (Feb 14, 2015)

If lets say I make a total taxible income of $10k / year, is this subject to any lowest tax bracket tax? I looked at government websites and they all talk of 30k+ taxable income for tax brackets. If it is taxed, what is the %?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

play with this:

https://simpletax.ca/calculator


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

No federal income tax was payable on the first $11,138 of income in 2014. If you lived in Ontario you would owe about $75 in provincial tax. To get to the no provincial tax level in 2014 your income had to be under $9,675 (about). If you lived in Alberta you could have kept the entire $11,138 in 2014. Of course this situation may change due to recent developments in Wild Rose, sorry I should say NDP, country!


----------



## Azim Dahya & Co CGA (Jun 3, 2015)

*dont forget the working income tax benefit*

the working income tax benefit will more than cover the taxes you may owe depending on the province. You should in fact get a refund!
ie. a single person in BC with no dependents should recieve $1071.00 in WITB
calculator here: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/bnfts/clcltr/wtb_clcltr-eng.html
www.advancedtax.ca


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> change due to recent developments in Wild Rose, sorry I should say NDP, country!


 you may say Red Flag country


----------

